# Tippy Dam Report



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

GottaGo2GetEm said:


> I thought that Irish guy did own the river?


 Him and his buddies!!:lol::lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> A little tip >>> on the North side get to the left of the first stairs below the Dam if you wanna slay them!!


What if he wants biters?


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> What if he wants biters?


 All I know is that all of the fish I HOOKED TODAY was in the mouth.
I AGREE It is pretty tubulant with rocks up there you need to pay attention what you set the hook on.


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> What if he wants biters?


 


CLASSIC!!!!:lol:


----------



## Beer Baron (Dec 29, 2009)

OO7 said:


> A little tip >>> on the North side get to the left of the first stairs below the Dam if you wanna slay them!!


floss city


----------



## Beer Baron (Dec 29, 2009)

OO7 said:


> First off Thanks for serving in the military guys!
> I was there this morning!! A good push came up today so this weekend with the rain should be fantastic!!
> A little tip >>> on the North side get to the left of the first stairs below the Dam if you wanna slay them!! Oh and watch out for a little Irish guy who thinks he owns the river!! LOL


one kid I talked with who was fishing there was running 65# braided line with a 15# leader so he could "horse them out of the fast water" he was running a 10# leader but, when he tried to "set the hook he kept breaking off" super classy...


----------



## troutblood (Jan 6, 2011)

OO7 said:


> Oh and watch out for a little Irish guy who thinks he owns the river!! LOL


 Yup your gonna wanna watch out for me thats for sure no mercy the river will be running red definately a sign of death


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> What if he wants biters?


Then he might just need to lengthen is leader a lil bit..:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GottaGo2GetEm (Feb 14, 2011)

Sounds like guys are using the coffer as some sort of ride or something. Heard a boat went over this morn. Probably more fun than you could have at cedar point.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

GottaGo2GetEm said:


> Sounds like guys are using the coffer as some sort of ride or something. Heard a boat went over this morn. Probably more fun than you could have at cedar point.


I heard about that, too. One guy grabbed his rod and tacklebox and bailed just before it went; and the other guy rode it over. Apparently their anchor was out, but the current is pretty heavy right in front of that coffer (at least the surface is, where the boats float), and it just sucked the boat right over. Some guys in boats below moved up and helped the guy out - with his capsized boat. I guess he got a little banged up. My source said it was too windy to fish out there, and he is equipped to fish that spot - has been doing so for about 20 years.


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

troutblood said:


> Yup your gonna wanna watch out for me thats for sure no mercy the river will be running red definately a sign of death


 And how does this happen? let me guess You catch alot of fish and slit there gills for a simultaneous burst of blood flow down the river? LoL


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

Beer Baron said:


> floss city


flossing and then tossing as they attempt to shake that hook from there mouth!!! whatever dudes get a life its all irrelevant if there inside the jaw!!
geez here I'm trying to thank our fellow Americans for serving in the military and give them a few simple tips on tippy and its turned into another debate about fishing ethics!! 
It get''s old after a while don't ya think? :yikes:


----------



## GottaGo2GetEm (Feb 14, 2011)

Ya know there aint no rest for the wicked, and steelies dont grow on trees! so Im out


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

OO7 said:


> flossing and then tossing as they attempt to shake that hook from there mouth!!! whatever dudes get a life its all irrelevant if there inside the jaw!!
> geez here I'm trying to thank our fellow Americans for serving in the military and give them a few simple tips on tippy and its turned into another debate about fishing ethics!!
> It get''s old after a while don't ya think?


It's defenitely relevant if they are getting flossed. If your methods produce hard thumps It shouldn't bother ya. These guys are just joshin ya anyway. When you post about nailen em right below the coffer your going to get those responses everytime. If your getting all your fish on the hookset at the end of the drift like 95% of the guys between the coffer and launch then these comments are indirectly aimed at you and the others that fish "THAT WAY". AND THAT MY FRIEND IS WHATS GETTING OLD!!

Thanking our servicemen and women, and trying to put them on fish is Admirable!!


----------



## SteelieGetter91 (Mar 18, 2011)

In my opion the only thing that matters at the end of the day is if the hook is in the mouth. I dont think it matters how it got there and the law dont care as long as when that fish is landed the hook is in the mouth. Scence the beging of fishing, people have use different methods. Does it make them right or wrong for trying a different method than somone else might use, NO. I heard the other day that it's legal to use planer boards in rivers, so as far as im conserned if that is a legal way to fish in rivers lineing is no big deal. Personaly I wish it was like the old days, where steelhead fishing was somewhat simpler and alot better but for whatever reasons its just not. I mean this time of year ten years ago there was not one person down there with out a stringer. So as the run gets shorter and the fishing gets harder people including myself try different things to get a leg up. Anyway's i landed a 24 in. walleye on thursday and it sucked when i had to turn him lose, oh well another guy down there said they landed a 9 or TEN!!! pounder i cant imagin what that felt like to let go.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

SteelieGetter91 said:


> . Anyway's i landed a 24 in. walleye on thursday and it sucked when i had to turn him lose, oh well another guy down there said they landed a 9 or TEN!!! pounder i cant imagin what that felt like to let go.


Years ago when my buddies and I all drift fished only, we caught pig walleyes near Tippy. Between 3 or 4 of us we had 5 fish over 14#'s over the course of 4-5 years. One was 15.75.
They were mostly foul hooked and always out of season. A few of them had stone flies in their mouth. 
It sucks to have to release trophy fish sometimes..:sad:


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

SteelieGetter91 said:


> In my opion the only thing that matters at the end of the day is if the hook is in the mouth.
> Agreed! I use many different lures/baits to catch fish. Of course I am trying to get them to bite, but do not always know for sure whether they actually bit or were simply 'hooked' while drifting spawn. If I want to keep a fish and it is hooked inside the mouth, I do not lose any sleep over it. If it is not in the mouth, back it goes.
> I am really sick of those who try to push their sense of "ethics" on others. If you want to run an underwater camera to make sure the fish actually struck the lure or bait, more power to you! If the guy next to you is catching fish legally, leave him alone!!!!!! If you can't stand to watch it, go somewhere else! The fish you get to bite are usually striking only out of irritation anyway; they are not feeding like the fish you catch in the lake.
> It just so happens, that my beliefs are against getting drunk. maybe I should start preaching a sermon to everybody who mentions having a beer. The bottom line is, we all are allowed the "dictates of our own conscience". None of us has any right to push our beliefs on someone else.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

TIPPY :yikes:

Stopped by today at 3:00 pm. Parking lots filled to capacity, counted 134 people on both sides of the river from the dam to just past the boat ramp. Walked the North side 1/2 hour just watching, saw 1 hooked and lost on the South side, 8 smaller 3#-5# fish on stringers on the North side.
Water up quite a lot, and a bit dirty down stream.

2 CO's worked the area for awhile...everybody must have been behavin'.

Despite the cold misty rain almost all day...bugs were out.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

jimp said:


> TIPPY :yikes:
> 
> Stopped by today at 3:00 pm. Parking lots filled to capacity, counted 134 people on both sides of the river from the dam to just past the boat ramp. Walked the North side 1/2 hour just watching, saw 1 hooked and lost on the South side, 8 smaller 3#-5# fish on stringers on the North side.
> Water up quite a lot, and a bit dirty down stream.
> ...


I talked to the Co's, they were very nice and seems to just be checking things out. The lady Co was very talkative, the guy not so much. I was 0 for 1, but fished for 1 hour is all, the little lady & I was just out riding around.


----------



## SteelieGetter91 (Mar 18, 2011)

springdale said:


> I talked to the Co's, they were very nice and seems to just be checking things out. The lady Co was very talkative, the guy not so much. I was 0 for 1, but fished for 1 hour is all, the little lady & I was just out riding around.


Yea i've been checked by her befor she was very nice and helpfull. I had lost my licence somewhere and instead of just writting a ticket she was nice enough to call it in and after they found me on the computer she said i was fine and continued on. I wish we had more Co's like her very impresed. Very sneaky tho must of walked a half a mile up river after checking us lol had the banocks and everything.:coolgleam


----------

